# HFCS pumps



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I picked up a gas powered trash pump at 
auction last year Bjorn. It is slick!!
And it was $50. You have to have a return
line (at least on mine) going back to the
tank for when your not using it to keep the 
pressure for blowing up the pump??

The return line actually keeps the syrup
mixed (not that it's needed).

I plumbed in a gas dispensing nozzle and
hose found at any farm supply store.

Beats buckets.

Here's an example of the pump:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FREE-SHIP-L-K-LARGE-6-5-HP-WATER-TRASH-PUMP-2-NPT_W0QQitemZ270093375872QQihZ017QQcategoryZ57015QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The gas dispenser thingy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gasoline-Gas-Diesel-Nozzle-pump-head-tank-dozer-NEW-NR_W0QQitemZ200082169882QQihZ010QQcategoryZ61567QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The hose does not have to be rated for fuel
use. But it does have to be pressure rated.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It is thick and runs slow with gravity feed. An air pressure tank will push it, you may want to consider that. A twelve volt compressor mounted on the truck would do the trick or an air bubble.

You also need to consider what you will do to reliquify it when it crystallizes. A submersible heater or a hot room would be handy.

My five gallon buckets that have been sitting all winter set up solid, but now that the temperature has warmed up, some of the buckets are liquid on the top.

I am looking to get a boom for a flat bed truck. That will solve a lot of problems for me.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey Bill where do you get the 12 volt air compresser? and wha is an air bubble? thanks Nick


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

How are you setting up the pressure rig to get the hfcs out of the drums.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That was mean EastSideBuzz. I thought for a moment that BjornBee was back. I heard he wasn't well.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

OIC... ancient thread. I have met the Bjornbee before... he was posting away... today.

I rather doubt one would be too happy with a pressure rig for syrup. I use them to move wine (my hobby) and suspect they would be far to finicky for the field. Trash pumps work fine.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> That was mean EastSideBuzz. I thought for a moment that BjornBee was back. I heard he wasn't well.


Eastsidebuzz say HUH?


So what kind of trash pump would I need to do 55 gallons of HFCS. Low cost and small would be ideal. I only have 80 hives so far.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You resurrected a Thread from 3.5 years ago, by someone we haven't heard from in ages. Ya got my hopes up, until I realized how old this Thread is. No problem.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Eastsidebuzz say HUH?
> 
> 
> So what kind of trash pump would I need to do 55 gallons of HFCS. Low cost and small would be ideal. I only have 80 hives so far.


This looks pretty much like ours... 

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-full-trash-pump-with-212cc-gas-engine-68370.html

A tote will be simpler to deal with in the long run. 80 hives ought to justify a tote. Then you can just plumb it to the tote.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, that'll do the job. Just have to plumb it to the 250 gal. Tote and a line and hose to fill feeders. I've seen hoses w/ shutoff valeves and mine has a fuel hose handle like apperatus. I got my whole rig from Mann Lake. Someone more clever than I can throw one of these together easily from parts.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I just bought a five gallon bucket of HFCS. Any suggestions on how to deal with it? Thick, messy stuff.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

odfrank said:


> I just bought a five gallon bucket of HFCS. Any suggestions on how to deal with it? .


You are joking ..... right? Tip and pour.

I know a guy with 3500 hives that feeds with 5 gallon buckets.... you believe that?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

hpm08161947 said:


> You are joking ..... right? Tip and pour.


Poker Face.

I have MS, am as weak as a baby, and have hard enough time scooting around full five gallon buckets of honey on the floor much less picking up and pouring the 5 g. bucket of HFCS. Hard to fit the stream into a quart feeder jar, or inside feeder without making a big mess. Dipping and pouring is a big mess. Tried a little squeeze pump I had on hand, syrup is too thick. Would like to avoid mess and waste. Maybe have someone pour it into a five gallon bottling bucket for me. Bingo.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

odfrank said:


> Poker Face.
> 
> I have MS, am as weak as a baby, and have hard enough time scooting around full five gallon buckets .


I am sorry I questioned you, but sometimes it is hard to separate the serious questions on here from those being silly. Sounds like you have a solution in hand already. Good luck.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

hpm08161947 said:


> A tote will be simpler to deal with in the long run. 80 hives ought to justify a tote. Then you can just plumb it to the tote.


I have a tote. That was last years crystallizing issue. Did not use it all quick enough. I was trying to go smaller.

OK To save 279 bucks I will dump the drum into the tote and fill from the tote.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Before I got a cpl totes and a pump system, I used barrels. I got a plastic 5 gallon fuel jug, new, and cut a hole in the back so I could pour syrup in and then fill feeders via the spout. I used a plastic pitcher to scoop the syrup from the tank and pour it into the jug.

It was pretty messy, but low tech and slow is sometimes better for some of us. Especially if you don't have alot of hives or feed often enuf to justify the machinery.

For 80 hives I would recommend the low tech method. May be a good way for odfrank to go too.

I gave up on the screw on spout. The syrup didn't come out fast enuf.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I get stuff from bjornbee on ebay...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Dadant sells a syrup pump that sends the liquid back into the tank when you are not filling. Seems kind of pricy 1308 bucks to me.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=328

Anyone made one of thier own and where do you get the pump piece. I think I can find an engine to use.


----------

